# Shipping personal items Netherlands > Hungary



## EuropaExpat (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,

I'm currently living in the Netherlands, and will be moving to Hungary within the next couple of months. So I have belongings I need to ship there, not a lot – probably less than 100kg worth, so no furniture etc. Does anyone have suggestions for shipping companies that are good to move maybe 5/6 boxes of personal effects? Of course I could use a courier company like DHL but I don’t need express shipment, within about 5/6 days arrival is OK, so some another (cheaper) company would be fine, as long as it all gets there safe.

Many thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think easiest and cheapest is use TNT post, or let it lift on a truck that drives that way (there must be quite a lot is assume).


----------



## EuropaExpat (Mar 12, 2013)

I totally forgot about TNT post  After checking their website it seems to be exactly what I’m looking for.

Many thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well enjoy Hungary then!


----------

